# Wie erstellt man einen Nachteffekt?



## SimonGroth (18. Juli 2004)

Hi, wenn man eine Scene am tag dreht, wie schafft man es, das es nachher aussieht als ob es Nacht sei?

Dachte mir entweder gibt es da spezielle Filter die man vor die Kamera bauen kann oder man macht es nachher in Premierie oder so über Helligkeit/Kontrast, damit ist mir aber noch nichts tolles gelungen.

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen............


----------



## goela (18. Juli 2004)

Du kannst mit diversen Filtern wie Kontrast, Helligkeit usw. probieren.
Wie hatten mal einen Thread bezüglich diesem Thema! Leider nur für AE und ausserdem sind die Bilder usw. nicht mehr vorhanden.

Schau trotzdem mal rein.


----------



## SimonGroth (18. Juli 2004)

Hatte den Thread auch schon endeckt, aber ohne die Bilder hilft er einem nicht wirklich weiter....................................

Wenn jemand nen Screenshot von den Einstellungen hat (Premiere, After Effects, etc............) kann er ihn ja posten, würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.


----------

